# Torf gegen Algen



## juvoni (3. Juli 2009)

moin moin zusammen,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. ich habe heute von einem hobbygärtner gehört, dass wenn man trockenen torf in einen jutebeutel packt und diesen im teich versenkt, dann sollen sich die algen verpieseln ( auflösen, absterben oder ähnlich ) ?
kann das so sein oder ist es widereinmal eine bauernschläue?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Torf gegen Algen*

 na klar, die hängen dann alle am torfbeutel weil der so viele schöne neue nährstoffe in den teich bringt 

oder du veränderst deinen ph wert so stark das dann gar nix mehr im teich lebt


----------



## juvoni (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Torf gegen Algen*

genau das habe ich auch gedacht. die hauen zwar ab aber sie bringen alle ihre kollegen mit


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Torf gegen Algen*

Hallo Volker,

Du hast doch - wie in einem anderen Thread geschrieben - eh ein Problem mit Deinen Pflanzen. Vielleicht solltest Du lieber mal das lösen, dann brauchst Du auch keine Zaubermittelchen. 

Gib uns doch lieber *hier* mal ein Update!


----------



## juvoni (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Torf gegen Algen*

habe ich gemacht, danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Torf gegen Algen*

Hi Volker,

Torf hilft schon gegen Algen, allerdings braucht Mann dafür schon etwas mehr als einen kleinen Juteeinkaufsbeutel voll - so was reicht nicht mal für mein 560l Aquarium: um was großartig zu bewirken(. Mehrere 160l Torfballen helfen bei 5000l schon eher. Das Wasser muß Anfangs schön braun werden damit Algen stiften gehen (allerdings gehen dann auch erst Mal wie schon geschrieben andere lichthungrige Unterwasserpflanzen auch ein - voll allen für Tannenwedel ist die saure Brühe tödlich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Vespabesitzer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Torf gegen Algen*

hmm..  ist es nicht die Huminsäure, welche das Wasser braun färben lässt

und das "Anti-algenmittel" ist ??

Dann kann man ja auch gleich ne Flasche Huminsäure kaufen ??
(vorsichtig! dosiert)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Torf gegen Algen*

Hallo Micha,

ich denke, dass die Braunfärbung des Wassers den Algen das Licht entzieht und somit ihr Wachstum bremst. Aber sicher wird es noch weitere Gründe dafür geben, die ich nicht benennen kann, dafür sind die Spezialisten zuständig.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

